# Out from the hospital!!!



## fintia (Apr 19, 2009)

hi ladies!!

I went to the hospital on the 16 for my treatment and yesterday they let me go home!!!! I drank lots of water to be able to do so since that's the way you get rid of most of the radiation. I still need to be Isolated so we went in separate cars to Orlando last night and I am on the 2nd floor by myself.

At the hosp. everything went well. No nausea, I only got my salivary glands inflammated but that was it ;-). 

I slept most of the time, my body really shut down. With a baby at home this whole process that I did to prepare my body for the treatment was hard but I kept my cool. At the hosp. I guess my body said ok. now you are gonna rest!.. so I did not have the time to feel lonely.. I was sleeping every 2 hors. I would wake up to eat and go to the bathroom.. hehe

Now I have to be isolated from people for 5 more days but from baby 2 whole weeks.. that's the hardest part!!! But at least I can see him from the 2nd floor.

I just wanted to share.. I am so glad my in law has this computer upstairs so I can surf the net and not get sooo bored.. After 5 more days I will be playing with my make up!!! so FOTDS coming soon!!!! LOL


----------



## gitts (Apr 19, 2009)

I am glad all went well.  Soon you will be able to fully reintegrate with your family.  I know being so close but yet so far will be difficult and you are quite right the internet can keep you occupied for hours on end.  Do remember to get some more rest.  Congratulations!


----------



## fintia (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gitts* 

 
_I am glad all went well.  Soon you will be able to fully reintegrate with your family.  I know being so close but yet so far will be difficult and you are quite right the internet can keep you occupied for hours on end.  Do remember to get some more rest.  Congratulations!_

 
Thanks!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 19, 2009)

Get well soon!!


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 19, 2009)

Looking forward to your fotd's! god bless you & your family <333


----------



## moopoint (Apr 19, 2009)

That must be so hard. You are so strong. You'll be in my thoughts along with your family.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh, I am so glad everything went well.  It must be so hard not being able to see your little one.  Hopefully the time flies.  In the meantime, be well, and I will be thinking of you!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 19, 2009)

I hope you feel stronger with each day.


----------

